# 1990 and 1998 Bentley jetta service manual



## latechvw (Dec 19, 2009)

does anyone know where i might find download versions of these manuals. i figure it would be more convenient to download them then actually buy the book.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 1990 and 1998 Bentley jetta service manual (latechvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *latechvw* »_does anyone know where i might find download versions of these manuals. i figure it would be more convenient to download them then actually buy the book.










Forum user rule.
*Do not discuss, suggest, engage, or encourage any illegal activity on the forums. Linking to locations that deal with any such activity is also forbidden.*

Legal downloads.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html
http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html
You'll sleep better at night if you buy the books, all mine have dog ears from frequent use.
Many places have them cheaper than direct from RB, copy the ISBN # and search Google.
http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html
http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html


----------



## derhunt (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: 1990 and 1998 Bentley jetta service manual (Eric D)*

Bought a new copy cheap on amazon..


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: 1990 and 1998 Bentley jetta service manual (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_
Forum user rule.
*Do not discuss, suggest, engage, or encourage any illegal activity on the forums. Linking to locations that deal with any such activity is also forbidden.*

Well put Eric! I second the suggestion for Amazon. It's like a giant new/used bookstore that delivers to your door. The folks that I see on VWVortex that have the PDF versions from Bentley are not always as happy as those that have the paper book, especially when it comes to finding things in the wiring diagrams.


----------



## IloveMyCar32 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: 1990 and 1998 Bentley jetta service manual (derhunt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derhunt* »_Bought a new copy cheap on amazon..

X2


----------

